
Inside China's audacious global propaganda campaign - charlysl
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/dec/07/china-plan-for-global-media-dominance-propaganda-xi-jinping
======
mips_avatar
One of the interesting things about Chinese propaganda is that the Chinese
language is so ambiguous. You can telegraph one message internally and an
entirely different one externally. For instance during Nixon’s original
opening to china the US incorrectly translated ba (fourth tone). Thinking the
PLA generals saw the United States as a leader. But ba doesn’t really mean
leader it means something closer to tyrannical overlord.

~~~
sarabande
I'd love to read a source for that if you can find one. What did they confuse?
霸 and what?

~~~
mips_avatar
Sure take a look at page 9 from this Senate testimony.

[https://www.foreign.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/111417_Pillsbur...](https://www.foreign.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/111417_Pillsbury_Testimony.pdf)

Michael Pillsbury also wrote a book where I learned about this. It’s called
the hundred year marathon. I highly recommend it.

